# how much feed do you feed your goats a day?



## maryanne (Jul 20, 2005)

my boer goats are different than the pygmys I had. I have 3 boers all about 5 months old.I feed them 6cups of sweet feed and cracked corn every morning then again at night( another 6 cups) plus I keep their hay holder full.they act like they are starving when I feed them at night.I think I am feeding them enough, but dont know. my pygmys ate the same amount and also ate alot of bark, etc.. I dont see my boer eating bark, just some green branches of momosa(sp?) tree. anyhow, am I giving enough food?12 cups of feed for 3 goats each day.


----------



## Enique (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't have boer goats, but i have a 16 month old nubian X doe who i feed one cup a day. For a growing boer goat, i would suggest exactly what you feed them. You can judge on how fat or thin they look. Goats always act starving when you go to feed them. I think any more grain would be too much, unless they do look thin, you can tell by feeling there ribs, you should be able to feel there ribs, but not see them.


----------



## maryanne (Jul 20, 2005)

these are fat goats! I wormed them last week so I know its not worms making them bloat,lol.... they just literally stomp my feet trying to shove their heads in the bucket while I am stepping over the fence.I think I feed them to much to be honest,but I am not sure what the average goat should get.My boer are in thinned out wooded area, not a pasture like where I bought them from so they arent eating alot of grass here like they were where they came from.


----------



## Enique (Sep 23, 2004)

well, it may also depend on what time of year it is etc. If there fat, simply cut back on grain, hay too if you must. My goat is now been totally cut off grain because she's been getting so much hay. Goats love there grain, your goats just sound like they REALLY love there grain. I don't think using there enthusiasm is a good indicator, lol.


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

I would feed them a pound or pound and a half per goat per day and all the hay they want. 

No matter how much they eat they will ALWAYS act like they are starving but the goal is to put on muscle so if you expect them to gain 1/2 to 3/4 pouind per day then you have to feed them enough to do that. They should always have "free choice hay" that's what makes their systems work and provides the energy they need to put on muscle. Notice I said muscle and not fat. A fat goat is an unhealthy goat.

Ken.


----------

